# IS this a good deal for a 270?



## 94NDTA (May 28, 2005)

Savage Model 111F, chambered in .270 Win, used, in really good visual condition, I don't know if it has an accutrigger. $299.

I plan on using it for deer/coyotes.

Is there anything bigger I can shoot with it?

Is that a pretty good deal?


----------



## nitelite18 (Dec 12, 2005)

with a well placed shot it will do fine for elk sized game. I think if you have a chance to handle the gun look it over real well. Work the action and find out if it has an accu trigger if it does buy it. my :2cents:


----------



## TN.Frank (Nov 12, 2005)

That's not too bad a deal. New ones are going for $411.00 at Wally World w/the accua-trigger. If ya' can talk em' down to $275 that'd give you a few bucks for a couple boxes of ammo. :wink: 
With a 150 gr. bullet there's no reason why you couldn't take an Elk if you keep the range to say, 200 yrds. or so and place your shot. 
Guess I've got to step up my lookin', everyone else is getting their rifles but me, LOL.


----------



## 94NDTA (May 28, 2005)

I went over to where they were seling it, and they threw a crappy simmons scope on it, and jacked the price to 399.99, without the accutrigger :******:

Can you order them from wally world? Everytime I go into ours, they don't have the one I want.


----------



## TN.Frank (Nov 12, 2005)

Sure, Wally World has a big ol' catalog of guns you can order, even handguns believe it or not. Just go in and see if they have the one you want, if they don't then give them the product code from their web site and they'll order it for ya'. 
http://www.walmart.com/catalog/product_listing.gsp?cat=418414
This link will get ya' started. Good luck.


----------



## SDHandgunner (Jun 22, 2004)

Gander Mountain and Sportsmans Warehouse have the Stevens Model 200 (pretty much the same Rifle as the 111F without the Accutrigger) for $259.99. Gander Mountain told me if they didn't have the caliber in stock I wanted they'd order one for the same price.

I just picked up a Stevens Model 200 in .223 at Sportsmans Warehouse a couple days before Christmas. Also picked up Warne Rings and Bases and Butler Creek Flip Open Scope Lense Covers at the same time. I had previously picked up a slightly used 3x9x40mm Nikon Buckmaster Rifle Scope with the plan on putting it on this Rifle. All totalled I have $425.00 in the NEW Rifle, Scope, Mounts and Lense Covers.

I was able to find instructions on the net on how to tune the old style Savage Triggers (which is what the Stevens uses) and was able to get my trigger super crisp and have the pull weight set at 2 3/4 pounds for now (the pull weight is adjustable with a tension screw).

So far I have shot about 100 rounds through this rifle and couldn't be happier with the accuracy. Shooting Ultra Max Commercial Reloads with 55gr. Winchester Pointed Soft Point Bullets, the worst 5 shot 100 yard group has been 1", and the best 5/8" so far.

As per the .270, with the proper bullets I think it should handle anything from Prairie Dogs through Elk, but the key is with proper bullets. Now days we are very fortunate in that the Bullet Makers have taken great pains to introduce new and better bullets.

Larry


----------

